# artifacts



## tallicabassist (May 6, 2005)

when i scan for artifacts using the ATI tool, how do i make the settings go it makes the artifacts go away? do i let is scan and does it say its done, like after awhile or what


----------



## paapaa (May 6, 2005)

This might help:

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/doc/


----------



## djbbenn (May 18, 2005)

Well if your card is artifacting, you have to turn the clocks down. Did you overclock?

-Dan


----------



## tallicabassist (May 20, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Well if your card is artifacting, you have to turn the clocks down. Did you overclock?
> 
> -Dan




it may be but how do u turn the clocks down


----------



## gR3iF (May 20, 2005)

ati tool or coolbits depends on card


----------



## tallicabassist (May 20, 2005)

i got the ATI tool now how do i actually turn the clocks down and know where to turn em to


----------



## tallicabassist (Jul 31, 2005)

anyone? i am in desparate need of help


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 1, 2005)

Use the slide bar to turn the clocks down. But if you didn't overclock you shouldn't have to do this.

-Dan


----------



## Painless (Aug 2, 2005)

Well if your card is artifacting it could be the memory on the top of the card the metal bracket doesn't allways touch all chips take a look and you can bend it slitly to get better contact with the chips that fixed my card.Also a small fan blowing air over the backside works good also and put some stickon heat sinks on the bracket for even better cooling.


----------



## tallicabassist (Aug 3, 2005)

well im happy, i used the ATI tool and turned the clocks down slightly and the artifacts are gone, so thank u all for ur help


----------



## heimabrygg (Aug 16, 2005)

*Artifacts galore...*

I just got another X800Pro VIVO, intending to unlock it to higher speeds as I did with a PowerColor I have. But AtiTool reports artifacts even at stock speeds when looking for artifacts? Underclocking 50+ MHz on both core and mem gives same results.

I did playtest BF2 briefly, and couldn't see anything wrong ingame (I know, artifacts can be hard to see). Even tried a modest overclock while ingame, still same. Visible artifacts ingame occured first at XT-PE speeds (mind, no pipe unlock as of yet)...

Anyway: Can I be quite certain that AtiTool is reporting correctly and safely DOA the card?

Just to sum up what I did: 1) Unistalled ATI-drivers, ATITool, 2) removed Powercolor, 3) installed Connect3d, 4) installed drivers and ATITool, 4) reinstalled drivers and ATITool. Gonna test putting the modded Powerolor back, but surely this card seems faulty? Thanks ppl.

Edit: tallicabassist - how can you be happy that your card only works properly if you underclock it? Send it back?


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 16, 2005)

Go into Atitool and go settings/artifact scanning and check the box nex to "old scanning method/more compatible?". See how it works.

-Dan


----------



## heimabrygg (Aug 18, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Go into Atitool and go settings/artifact scanning and check the box nex to "old scanning method/more compatible?". See how it works.
> 
> -Dan


Indeed, no problems now. Thanks for the tip


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 18, 2005)

No problem. 

-Dan


----------

